# Jodhpurs for tall people?



## Fox07 (14 May 2008)

Hi, as title really finding it difficult to find jods to fit me, im 5ft 10in and most jods I get are way too short! Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Zobaby (14 May 2008)

I'm 5ft9 with very long legs and my show jodhpurs are by Caldene and are too long! They do long length in some of their jods. Not sure if they do many colours (mine are white!) but they're very stretchy and comfy to ride in. They can be a bit expensive tho. I think Robinsons used to make some of their jodhpurs in long length too? It was a while ago tho! I've given up on jods and just wear trackies now!

x


----------



## Quarrybank (14 May 2008)

For casual - Hactac denim jods come up really long.
Other than that it's posh breeches like Cavello or Pikeur that have a long range.
I'm 6' and ride in my hactac's most of the time, but also have a pair of Cavello &amp; pikeurs that I use for every day.

The continental sizing is double. So if you're a 28" regular it's a 42, then a 28" long is a 84. I hope that helps.
I do add that I also have regular breeches that I've made do with. Once I've got socks on it's not to much of a problem, but no good for jods!!


----------



## SDH (14 May 2008)

Hi
I'm 6ft1. 
I used to wear Harry Hall jods as they do a 'long' length. but i've got a bit fed up with them recently and discovered "double horse" jodphurs in my local tack shop. There are super long ;-) lots of variety of colours etc and only 30quid.

Someone also suggested I try dublin jodphurs.  I haven't but if you do, let me know how you get on!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (14 May 2008)

I'm 5'9" and I wear Harry Halls and Neddys. 

The Harry Hall Atlantas and the Captivas really fit well in the long length but I find the Atlantas wear out in the bum too quickly, the Captivas seem a bit more hard wearing in that area because of the woven fabric instead of the knitted fabric on the Atlantas.

Although the Neddys companys sells breeches and jods on the UK Ebay, I buy mine from their website in the US as I like the side zip ones in the green beige colour and they don't sell them here.
Again, I prefer the woven ones and the long length is a good length for us tall gals too. These are the ones I always buy:
http://www.neddys.com/store_detail.aspx?cat_id=5&amp;id=7
Shipping is only $10.00 for airmail to the UK and they arrive within a few days. Once you buy something from them, they send you coupons throughout the year for money off- sometimes as much as 40% or 50%!

Dublins are good too but they are "generous" in waist and hip size. I usually take a 30L in HH's and Neddys but in Dublin, I have to take a 28L.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (14 May 2008)

I'm only 5 ft 7 but have a long leg so like the Harry Hall long length or the Rhinegold ones that are really long - even too long

But then I've not put the Rhinegold ones through the dryer yet


----------



## sammylou1973 (14 May 2008)

I'm 6'1 and I've had Harry Hall Atlanta jods in the past but I agree that the bum wears out way too quickly.  If it's every day ones you are after, Robinsons do long ones and they are really reasonably priced.  The bum hasn't worn out as yet and the leg length is pretty good.  I've got at 35" inside leg and they fairly well hit my ankle.  Hope this helps.


----------



## teapot (15 May 2008)

Toggi and Harry Hall I've found to be the best (am 5ft 11)

Toggi def do a longer length


----------

